# Line Capacity?



## reeladdiction92 (Feb 13, 2010)

I just got a new Shimano Stradic FJ 3000 along with 150yds of 10lb Powerpro Super Slick. According to the box, this reel can hold 235 yds of 10 lb powepro, yet or some reason I can barely fit 140yds of the line on this reel, even without backing. I make sure the line goes on tight. Why cant I get all my line on the reel? I should be able to get it all on with no problem


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Depends on how much backing you have on the reel. I run 56yds of 10lb mono then 150yds of suffix 832 10lb braid and it fits perfect.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They base their power pro capacities from power pros "so-called" mono equivalent. They are not accurate. The only Power Pro that ends up being its touted mono equivalent is the 50lb. It does have the same diameter as 12lb.

I have to tell our customers this all the time here in the shop because they are expecting much more line than what is really going to be put on them. I put it on ridiculous tight too.


----------



## reeladdiction92 (Feb 13, 2010)

Flatspro, do you also have the 3000 size reel?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Yes sorry all 3000 shimanos.


----------



## reeladdiction92 (Feb 13, 2010)

thats strange, because like I said I cant even fit all 150 yds of 10 lb powerpro with no backing on the reel.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

What Flatspro said!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



reeladdiction92 said:


> thats strange, because like I said I cant even fit all 150 yds of 10 lb powerpro with no backing on the reel.


Are you using 10lb diameter or the 10lb that is 2lb diameter. Because I can fit almost a 300yd spool of the 10lb suffix832 which is 2lb diameter. That's all I fish with. I do however use a line machine to put it on so it's tight. If you go by Hot Spots they can do it for you. Just be sure Josh or Chikenbone does it.


----------



## reeladdiction92 (Feb 13, 2010)

I am using 10lb test with a 2lb diameter


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I have no idea then. I have not had a issue at all. I have 3 Stradic fj 2 Stradic Ci4 and a Stella all 3000's and all with the same braid and backing. I wish I had you reel to see what the difference is.


----------



## reeladdiction92 (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm beginning to wonder if the package was mis-marked. I had some 10lb sufix premier braid lying around and it feels much thinner than the powerpro


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Could be. I have caught people putting heavier braid in lighter braid packaging to save money. They just go around and pick it up later you might have beat them to it.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

a 3000 size shimano will hold 150 yards of 10lb (2lb diameter) braid (I use Sufix) and 30 yards of 10lb Sufix mono backing, that is a FACT. I've spooled up hundreds of 3000 size shimanos and the amount of line they hold never changes. taking your spool to a tackle store and having it spooled on a machine will help you in a few ways, not only will you be able to fit more line on it because it is spooled on tighter, but it will also reduce line twist (more common with mono) as apposed to hand spooling a reel.


----------



## reeladdiction92 (Feb 13, 2010)

Thats just the thing. I had a 3000 Shimano Symetre before this that I hand spooled with 20 yds of mono backing and 150 yds of 10lb braid that fit fine.


----------

